# Como empezar a aprender electrónica ordenadamente



## txoriemotions (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola compañeros. Tras leer las normas detalladamente, he decidido abrir un nuevo post, porque me confieso todo un novato en electrónica. Creo que esta es la sección adecuada para empezar, sino, pido disculpas.

Muchos os preguntareis: ¿y que haces aquí, ni no sabes nada de electrónica?

Precisamente me gustaría aprender, vengo del mundo del carpc o carputer y equipos de sonido.., una cosa me ha llevado a la otra. 
Por otra parte, tengo una espinita clavada porque no he podido terminar mis estudios por motivos económicos, solo he podido cursar algunas asignaturas del primer curso de ingeniería electrónica en la UNED, pero se me dan bien las mates y me gusta mucho este mundillo asi que, con empeño, creo que algo puedo aprender.

Y esa es la cuestión, se que tengo que empezar a mirar simbolos, leyes, etc...

¿por donde empiezo?¿sabeis de algún sitio que venga más o menos bien explicado y en orden?

Estoy empezando por los amplis tda, me parecen esquemas sencillos (soy capaz de entender alguno, muy sencillo, por completo) y me parece que está bien para empezar.


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2012)

Antes que símbolos y circuitos, la electrónica es matemáticas, comprender su esencia y sus orígenes es esencial, ya que si no comienza a complicarse y se pierde la fácilmente el rumbo, "Curso de Electrónica" de GTZ están en PDF (fundación de Alemana, que realiza estos cursos en la Zona de Perú) creo que lo puedes (o podías) bajarlo del sitio por internet, ojo, son 12 libros con un promedio de 400 hojas, y pesan unos 90 Megas, son muy buenos libros para comenzar de manera autodidacta. Otro que puedes tratar de conseguir es el libro "Principios de Electrónica" de Albert Paul Malvino no es un curso, si no, un libro para escuelas técnicas. Pero para comenzar te sobra. Suerte.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 25, 2012)

*txoriemotions*
como dice dmc, hay muchos libros y documentacion, cualquiera que sea para principiantes es buena. 
y si te gusta experimentar, mientras aprendes, hay un circuito integrado el 555, barato, casi irrompible, y con muchas posibilidades practicas, con pocos componentes  asociados ya funciona.
prueba con el buscador y veras cuantos circuitos y documentacion tienes
ya veras como una cosa te lleva a la otra.
ahh si el curso que te recominda dmc, todavia se consigue googleando un poco

bienvenido al foro!!!


----------



## txoriemotions (Sep 26, 2012)

muchas gracias, a eso mismo me refería a aprender de manera autodidacta. Esta tarde-noche me pongo a buscarlo, haber si tengo suerte. También me viene genial lo del integrado para iniciarme.

Espero no tener que molestar mucho por aqui con dudas básicas  pero en un caso desesperado ... me veré obligado jeje

Encantado de formar parte de vuestro foro ...Espero poder aportar con el tiempo en vez de preguntar 

Un saludo


----------



## Melghost (Sep 26, 2012)

Kaixo paisano, ongi etorri.

Yo te recomendaría que antes de empezar con circuitos integrados te empapes bien de las bases con componentes discretos, entender bien la Ley de Ohm que seguro que ya conoces, entender bien las magnitudes y la relación matemática entre ellas, y entender el funcionamiento de los circuitos realizados con componentes discretos.
Cuando domines esto, los circuitos integrados te abrirán las puertas a una nueva dimensión; pero no te recomiendo abusar de ellos al principio porque entonces quizás olvides lo básico.

Ánimo.


----------



## txoriemotions (Sep 26, 2012)

Kaixo Melghost . Muchas gracias por el aporte, 

¿componentes discretos = componentes pasivos?

 Si, la ley de ohm la conozco, las magnitudes creo que no hay problema y el funcionamiento de los circuitos (si es un circuito sencillo) los empiezo a entender. Antes miraba una placa y me parecía una ciudad vista desde arriba. Ahora veo una sección de alimentación y a donde conduce, capacitores, resistencias, diodos, integrados... jeje, vamos, que esto "mola". 
Cuantas veces abré tirado una placa que, tal vez, solo tenía un capacitor reventado...solo por ignorancia
Sin darme cuenta he aprendido a usar el multimetro para muchas cosas, he aprendido que la funcion "continuidad" es super útil y con ella, a comprobar pequeñas cosas en circuitos...
Pero me queda un mundo por aprender
Asi que de nuevo, gracias a todos.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 26, 2012)

Discretos: son aquellos que están encapsulados uno a uno, como es el caso de los resistores, condensadores, diodos, transistores, etc. (wikipedia).

Uséase, cualquier componente excepto los integrados. Y pueden ser activos o pasivos.

Busca en Wikipedia "Componente electrónico". Ahí te lo aclara bien. Por cierto, además de los libros, Internet es ideal para aprender de forma autodidacta.

Los circuitos integrados, como su propio nombre dice, son circuitos completos realizados con muchos componentes discretos, y metidos todos ellos dentro de un único encapsulado. 
Por eso, desde mi punto de vista, no son lo más adecuado para aprender las bases de la electrónica. Sí son adecuados para aprender otras cosas cuando ya tienes las bases, y desde luego son muy útiles y simplifican mucho el diseño y construcción de cualquier proyecto.

Pero primero, las bases.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 26, 2012)

Exacto, primero las leyes y las fórmulas matemáticas...

Luego componentes discretos...con sus datasheets

y luego los integrados que siempre deben estar pegados con sus DATASHEETS así te vas a ahorrar de preguntar miles de pavadas en el foro.


----------



## anymex (Sep 26, 2012)

yo sugiero.
electricidad
electronica analogia
  componentes pasivos
  circuitos de corriente directa
  circuitos R-C-L
  circuitos en Corriente alterna
  componentes activos
  circuitos rectificadores
  circuitos amplificadores
  circuitos de conmutación básica 
  circuitos integradas (de preferencia aprender con el 555)
electronica digital
  sistemas de numeración
  lógica
  boleanos
  compuertas lógicas
  programación (recomiendo C)

cada tema con sus leyes físicas que la rigen, la aplicación practica de cada una y acompañados de una practica para que te familiarices con los componentes(recuerda no hay nada mejor que la practica).

los componentes los puedes encontrar aquí http://www.tecnoloxia.org/electricidade/electricidade.php es una pagina en gallego pero se entiende muy bien
aquí hay una explicación gráfica del funcionamiento de los componentes http://electronics.wisc-online.com/
podrías leer los libros de Curso de Electrónica" de GTZ que recomendó dmc

y eso seria lo básico 

puedes continuar con:
audio
radio
tv
radar

pero eso ya serian opcionales en tu caso te quedarías en audio

PD: en cuanto puedas realizar un proyecto inténtalo y con cualquier duda pregunta en el foro para esos estamos para ayudarnos mutuamente también cuando tengas la oportunidad de reparar algo inténtalo aprendes bastante buscado como reparar( http://www.neoteo.com/foro/f9/manifiesto-de-reparacion-2096/ )


----------



## txoriemotions (Sep 28, 2012)

muchas gracias animex, muy buen indice. Me parece que será una buena guia de inicio. De momento he empezado a leer 2 libros que me habeis recomendado:

Electrónica de formación profesional, de Gerson Hernandez Veliz y a mí me resulta demasiado aburrido, en las primeras 50 páginas explica generalidades que se dan en el insti...pero de física y mate...no va al grano.

Principios de electrónica: Este si me parece mucho más interesante, va al grano. Aunque solo lo he ojeado un poco por encima, parece que esta super bien explicado. Tendré que repasar los conceptos de electricidad por lo que veo, pero este libro me gusta mucho.

Por lo poco que he leido, empieza a explicar las leyes básicas como la de ohm o la de Thevenin y te empieza a explicar directamente sobre fuentes de alimentación y resistencias, con ejemplos y esquemas continuos...todo un lujazo de libro


----------



## anymex (Sep 28, 2012)

txoriemotions dijo:


> muchas gracias animex, muy buen indice. Me parece que será una buena guia de inicio. De momento he empezado a leer 2 libros que me habeis recomendado:
> 
> Electrónica de formación profesional, de Gerson Hernandez Veliz y a mí me resulta demasiado aburrido, en las primeras 50 páginas explica generalidades que se dan en el insti...pero de física y mate...no va al grano.
> 
> ...



lo podrías complementar con los vídeos de http://www.tutoelectro.com/ traen un concentrado del comportamiento de los componentes y como usarlos en proyectos


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 29, 2012)

Megustaría mencionar el siguiente curso que me permití traducir al Español del Alemán. El proposito de este curso es capacitar modelistas navales a ver, entender y usar electrónica basada en microcontroladores para implementar funciones en sus barcos, tal cual lo acostumbran hacer en otras tecnologías. No quiero ocultar que a algunos no les gustó que el curso únicamente tenga como propósito aprender elementos, que siendo combinados permiten armar la grán mayoría de los circuitos de interés. Claro, es únicamente un punto de partida a la electrónica digital:

Hardware:
http://www.modelismonaval.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=4892

El curso consiste de 2 series paralelas, uno dedicada a la hardware, el otra a la Software que permite verificar y usar lo construido.

Software:
http://www.modelismonaval.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=6425

Repito, no soy el autor, pero lo traducí con el permiso del autor alemán. La software ya tiene sus añitos, por lo cual las especificaciones de ciertas sentencias han variado algo, lo que lleva a errores durante la compilación.

Actualmente le estoy ayudando a un buen amigo español. veo confirmado que esto realmente le ayuda a aprender leer un esquema y realizarlo. A la vez le enseña la importancia de ir verificando continuamente lo realizado en la hardware para así identificar errores.

Lo veo como algo equivalente a las piezas de Lego, que también se combinan para armar de todo. Yo creo mas en esa forma de aproximarse al uso de electrónica, la combinación de teoría y ejercicio practico en realizar las hardware y comprobar luego su función por la software. De ese modo el leer y entender un esquema electrónico deja de ser algo abstracto.

Muchos en el modelismo naval prefieren copiar circuitos verificados en el internet, lo que a fin de cuentas no es mas que reducir los costos construyendo uno mismo.


----------



## txoriemotions (Sep 30, 2012)

anymex dijo:


> lo podrías complementar con los vídeos de http://www.tutoelectro.com/ traen un concentrado del comportamiento de los componentes y como usarlos en proyectos



muy buenos videos, es lo que mas me  gustado. Muy buenas explicaciones del chico, es el "juan memol" (un profesor de mate de youtube) de la electrónica .

Pues ya tengo tarea para rato, empezaré por los videos y seguiré con el libro.







Hellmut1956 dijo:


> ............. No quiero ocultar que a algunos no les gustó que el curso únicamente tenga como propósito aprender elementos, que siendo combinados permiten armar la grán mayoría de los circuitos de interés. Claro, es únicamente un punto de partida a la electrónica digital:
> 
> Hardware:
> http://www.modelismonaval.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=4892
> ...




Si, eso es justo lo que más me interesaría, saber usar las piezas de electrónica como si fueran piezas de lego, saber porque cada una va en un sitio y lo justo para calcular esos componentes... He ojeado un poco los links pero empiezan por el apartado 2 y no se muy bien como estudiar esa información...

Creo que lo mejor es empezar por los videos 

Gracias me toda esta información me está dando un claro punto de partida  

Un saludo


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 12, 2013)

Ya lleva algún tiempo este hilo sin nuevas contribuciones. Como parte de mi hobby del modelismo naval traté de dar un punto inicial para que aquellos aficionados a este hobby considerarán la electrónica como otra de las tecnologías que ofrece una multitud de posibilidades.

Existen 2 tipos de personas visto como extremos y toda la gama de intermedios. La una persona encuentra el acceso a una materia, en nuestro caso aquí a la electrónica, experimentando con cosas físicas y aprendiendo a entender lo que ve y haciendo experimentos para verificar lo entendido.
El otro tipo de persona es mas adicto al acceso intelectual a una materia y el estudio de material teórico es mas apropiado para el o ella.

Cada cual tiene que considerar cual tipo es y donde se encuentra entre los dos extremos para encontrar su camino al emocionante mundo de la electrónica.

Pero también existe un peligro que lleva a sofocar el aliento y la perseverancia requerida para aprender y entender y usar lo aprendido y entendido. Es el aspirar demasiado en un primer paso. Tomo como ejemplo el modelismo naval. llega una persona que por primera vez quiere construir un modelo y su objetivo es un submarino con todo lujo de funciones. Esta persona nunca va a lograr su objetivo y vendrá el día donde se rinde ante tremendo reto.

Me gusta tomar como ejemplo un joven mexicano. El con perseverancia, sudor y entusiasmo, y a veces riñendo con su propia personalidad, construyó la tarjeta experimental, escribió, compiló y descargo en un controlador los programas que existen allí como ejemplos y empezó a jugar con esos programas, variando los parámetros.

Hoy, años después, está armando placas que me dejan impresionado por su diseño profesional, donde su don artístico, es fotógrafo profesional, influyen el diseño de sus circuitos y usa el programa eagle para diseñar circuitos y placas. Hoy, habiendo entendido y familiarizado con lo básico relacionado al diseño de circuitos y placas, combina placas Arduino con placas propias para lograr sus objetivos.

El ha aprendido a moverse en la electrónica digital y se está beneficiando de ello en combinación con el orgullo merecido por estos logros. Quiero mencionarlo, porque creo que es un ejemplo que puede ser de utilidad para aquellos que, como el iniciador de este hilo, están obligados o desean sere autodidactas.

Pero la electrónica es más que solo electrónica digital, también es electrónica análoga y aquí las bases para aprender los elementos básicos de circuitos y los requerimientos para el diseño de placas puede ser muy diferente. Confieso que allí está mi punto débil!

Armándome un horno reflow basado en un horno para hacer pizas, quería diseñar un circuito que ampliara la tensión generada por sensores de temperatura y fracasé miserablemente! Mi intención era, bajo control de un microcontrolador alimentado con 5 VDC, usar la periferia ADC en el controlador, un atmega8 de Atmel, controlar la alimentación con electricidad del horno para que este así siguiera el perfil de temperatura requerido. Como fallé con el amplificador del sensor de temperatura, un PT100 o un PT1000, acabé usando un multimetro con capacidad de medir temperaturas de hasta 300° centígrados y controlando el horno de forma manual Fue posible usar el horno para su propósito, pero aún me amarga el no haber sido capaz. Creo entender que el problema resultaba con el punto de saturación del amplificador. No he olvidado que esta materia aún sigue en mi radar, pero lo he pospuesto indefinidamente mientras que no esté obligado a hacerlo.

Saludos hellmut


----------



## Gabi7 (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola, me gustaría aprender electrónica de forma autodidacta, sobre todo lo que tiene que ver con el audio, crear pre amplificadores y amplificadores para sonido. ¿Sera posible aprender de manera autodidacta? Si es posible, ¿a donde debo recurrir? Tengo un curso de CEAC de mi padre, pero no se centra tanto en este tema que yo deseo, tambien tengo un libro de electrónica general de paraninfo para FP de grado medio, pero estos libros están mas bien diseñados para tener un profesor, es decir, no están diseñados para autodidactas, o eso pienso yo. Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 5, 2016)

Cualquier cosa se puede aprender de modo autodidacta. De hecho al final eso es lo que vale ya que en esta y en otras disciplinas hay que estar en continua actualizacion.
Siempre te quedarán lagunas pero haciendo un curso formal también.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2016)

si practicamente cualquier cosa se puede aprender de manera autodidacta pero lo aprendes generalmente MAL o con muchos huecos.

yo aprendi a programar en C casi de manera autodidacta y microcontroladores pic en C de manera autodidacta pero cuando tome un curso me di cuenta que habia aprendido como un 25%.

y lo habia aprendido mal.

tambien cuando aprendi electronica tambien la habia aprendido moderadamente mal y fue cuando estudie electronica en radio y TV.

pense que ya lo sabia todo y no fue cuando en la ingenieria que todo lo que estaba haciendo lo hacia casi casi a ciegas por que faltaban los calculos y las justificaciones.

moraleja no se puede casi casi solo.

y si lograste aprender algo ten por seguro que lo aprendiste mal o no aprendiste todo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Gabi7 dijo:


> Hola, me gustaría aprender electrónica de forma autodidacta, sobre todo lo que tiene que ver con el audio, crear pre amplificadores y amplificadores para sonido. ¿Sera posible aprender de manera autodidacta? Si es posible, ¿a donde debo recurrir? Tengo un curso de CEAC de mi padre, pero no se centra tanto en este tema que yo deseo, tambien tengo un libro de electrónica general de paraninfo para FP de grado medio, pero estos libros están mas bien diseñados para tener un profesor, es decir, no están diseñados para autodidactas, o eso pienso yo. Muchas gracias. ...


Hola caro Don Gabi7 , la respuesta es : !SI! , es perfectamente possible apriender electronica autodidacta incluso jo conosco varias personas que tengo amistad graças a la maravillosa electronica y todas els aprienderan por merito proprio a custa de mucha paciezia , peserveranza , mejor dicendo : una verdadera passión       
Actualmente y muy afortunadamente ustedes puede recorrer a la Internet como una rica fuente de información , antiguamente las "cosas" eran mucho mas dificiles , la informaciones solamente podrian sener sacadas de revistas (magazines) especializadas en lo tema , livros , periodicos etc..... 
!Sea muy binvenido a lo maravilloso mundo de la electronica ,  vale a peña  "investir"  porque sin dudas algun  es muy gratificante y por que non tanbien  una possible  futura fuente de renda $$$  !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 5, 2016)

Yo creo que podrás realizar montajes de audio sin problemas, lo ideal es llenarse se aparatos enndesuso he intentar repararlos, te comento mi caso, comencé arreglando y modificando fuentes de pc, montando pequeños amplificadores, arreglando otros, actualmente he montado mas amplificadores, ecualizadores y fuentes de las que puedo tener en casa... Ahora si me preguntas como funciona la realimentación de un ampli  clase D no lo se, o mejor dicho solo te podre decir lo que he leído aquí por su creador y demases... Ahora bien si me preguntas como funciona el amplia zener es otra cosa.... Osea puedo estar limitado de conocimiento pero no de practica, puedo dibujar esquemas de memoria incluso montarlos sin mucha ayuda...

Como consejo, armate una serie con una lampara, un tester, una fuente variable o 2... O una dual...  Elije un proyecto que puedas costear económicamente o si por ejemplo tienes un transformador por ahí, ya tienes algo como para comenzar en algún proyecto! Aquí tendrás ayuda y el primer proyecto es solo el comienzo! Si reciclas cosas puedes ahorrar mucho y aprender a familiarizarse con plaquetas, aprenderás a desoldar, a identificar componentes, a medirlos etc etc,  al comienzo solo alcanza con tener ganas! Luego sabrás si quieres, necesitas, o debes estudiar que jamas esta de mas!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2016)

es lo que decia van a existir huecos en lo autodidacta.

tambien si estas fuera del medio es decir nadie que conoscas sabe de electronica entonces te va a costar trabajo encontrar herramienta, saber uno que otro tip ,etc.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es lo que decia van a existir huecos en lo autodidacta.
> 
> tambien si estas fuera del medio es decir nadie que conoscas sabe de electronica entonces te va a costar trabajo encontrar herramienta, saber uno que otro tip ,etc.


 !! Jo conosco varios tecnicos electronicos autodidacta que dale de 10 en muchos enginieros formados en escuelas reconocidas        !!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 5, 2016)

Por supuesto Trilo, será como pegar un ladrillo sin entender la química del cemento. Pero de todas formas podrá levantar una pared y hacerla correctamente, ahora si el dijera que quiere diseñar amplificadores clase D de 2Kw, es otro tema! Pero un pre, un ECU o amplificador, con la cantidad de ics dedicados que hay, además de toda la info que hay en internet, vídeos, tutoriales para simuladores, para hacer PCBs, el auto route, no nos olvidemos que el quiere aprender audio, y  a pezar de comenzar sin conocimiento, el esta aquí en Foros de Electrónica, siempre alguien le va a dar una mano, le va a contar algún tip, tecnica o experincia. 

Desde mi parte no puedo mas que alentarlo a comenzar, apostaria un par de tips 122/127 a que a fin de año ya tiene muchas herramientas nuevas, y por que no un ampli ya armado!
Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 5, 2016)

pero es a lo que voy

por mas que se lean libros y vean videos en yutubs.

por ejemplo de la nada leyendo y viendo videos en yutub no vas a poder hacer un ajuste completo de un motor como ejemplo.

necesitas rodearte de personas con experiencia, que ya les paso esto y lo otro, que conocen lugares que te pueden ayudar, almeno es asi como yo lo veo.

yo digo que no como tal tomar un curso o tomar clases pero si que tener un conocido que te vaya orientando.


----------

